# What rod will pair well with a Penn Spinfisher VI 10500 for catching big AJ’s with li



## Henry Fisherman (May 15, 2016)

*What rod will pair well with a Penn Spinfisher VI 10500 for catching big AJ’s with li*

After being defeated by big AJ’s with a 8500 spinfisher with 65lb braid, I bought a 10500. I had the 8500 paired with Okuma boat travel rod. I would put the 10500 on this rod, but it is not rated for 80lb braid which I would probably spool it with . What other rod would be suitable for the 10500. Looking for one that I could travel with so 2 pieces would be preferred.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I put my Penn 10500 on a Ugly Stick Tiger Jigging rod. Great combo and has whipped some AJ arse to 65 lbs.

Don't know where you are but if you are close to Orange Beach AL go by Sams tackle. Take your reel and get Chris V to match it to a rod. Chris hooked me up with the Tiger.

He also hooked me up with a trout rod to match the reel I had, and it is my go-to rig now. Ditto with a baitcaster for topwater. 

If you aren't close to OB take your reel to a shop and get a weight match. It matters.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If my 6500ssv is getting its ass whipped by AJs I dont want anything to do with them. Max drag on a 6500 is 30lbs. On a 10500 is 40lbs. You aint holding onto 30lbs of drag with out being buckled in let alone 40. The 10500 will give you a better bicep work out I guess.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I use spinners for casting, I use Torium's for jigging. I found I caught way more fish when I went back to mono. That extra stretch gives you an advantage when you are fighting a big one.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Atlantic and gulf commercial electric rig. A little costly but will catch anything from mingos to tuna and any size AJ. I had 5 rigs on my old 40 ft boat. I am posting as somewhat of a joke. But one of these on a small boat would save a lot of back achs. 12 volt electric reel $1444.00. I believe back in the 70s they were about $500each.


----------

